# New purchases



## goat83 (Jan 10, 2009)

Made a trip to Cabelas today and bought two items: Quantum accurist pt burner and Berkley glow stick.
1. I love Quantum products but when I got home I opened the reel and the side cover is lose and the tension knob to tight. Needless to say, I'll be taking it back. Don't get me wrong, I'll exchange it for another one but I'll check it first.
2. Just curious if anyone has used the Berkley glow stick. Just want to know if it was worth it.


----------



## ctbass (Jan 10, 2009)

quantum accurists are the best reel quantum has made they are so amazinggggggggggg


----------



## slim357 (Jan 11, 2009)

ctbass said:


> quantum accurists are the best reel quantum has made they are so amazinggggggggggg


Id have to disagree, the 1310s the best they ever made 8). Cant tell ya anything about the glow stick the only berkley rod ive used is a lightening rod.


----------



## Waterwings (Jan 11, 2009)

Congrats on the Quantum reels! I like their spinning reels.  


Don't know a thing about the Glow Stick either, but congrats! 8)


----------



## Jim (Jan 11, 2009)

Let us know how they perform. I love buying new stuff!


----------



## BLK fisher (Jan 11, 2009)

Nice pick on the reel. I have mostly Quantums and all have been fine but one. My burner had a small problem. You are lucky that the tension knob is tight because all mine were loose. I even lost a couple while casting. I had a guy repair them though. He took a spring from a penn reel and put it under the tension knob to keep tension on the threads so now they are perfect. Good luck on the new one.


----------



## Zum (Jan 11, 2009)

Whats the problem with your burner?
I can't seem to get the sideplate off mine.It might be that I'm not doing something right but I don't think so.I havn't used it enough to tell if anything else is messed up.


----------



## BLK fisher (Jan 11, 2009)

Zum said:


> Whats the problem with your burner?
> I can't seem to get the sideplate off mine.It might be that I'm not doing something right but I don't think so.I havn't used it enough to tell if anything else is messed up.


After I casted out I would have to turn the reel handle two or three times before it engaged. I took it to the guy who does my reel repairs and he said he took it apart and put it back together 4 times and couldn't find anything wrong with it. Funny thing is, since he did that it has been working fine. Go figure. Maybe something was loose but it works fine now.


----------



## goat83 (Jan 12, 2009)

The side plate on mine just doesn't click tight into place and I can feel it move when I engage the reel, no big deal I'll exchange it for another. Got it on sale too, normally 130, on sale for 60, can't beat that. I'll let you all know how the reel and the rod work after I get a chance to use them, everything is freezing up now. Oh and just so you know, I'm not using the two together, the rod is for catfishin.


----------



## Salmon_Slayer_2008_Lund (Jan 19, 2009)

You probably got a "dud" reel, it happend to me several times where I returned it and got a flawless one. I had to return an Accurist PT because of the spool being rough on the edge. Returned it and I haven't been happier with the new reel. This thing is amazing, smooth, casts a mile and its very user friendly.

Here is a pic of it on my St.Croix Mojo Bass Rod. I use it for Crankbaits. =D>


----------



## Zum (Feb 13, 2009)

BLK fisher said:


> Zum said:
> 
> 
> > Whats the problem with your burner?
> ...



Just have to say that since putting the reel on a rod,I have know problems in removing the sideplate.


----------



## BLK fisher (Feb 13, 2009)

Zum said:


> BLK fisher said:
> 
> 
> > Zum said:
> ...



Gald to hear. You will enjoy it. They really are nice. I use the burners for flippin and I even added a couple new Curados that are awesome as well.


----------



## darb79 (Feb 14, 2009)

I have the 8' glowstick that I picked up for night fishing some small sturgon here in idaho. Its like reeling in a fish with a wet spagetti noodle. There is no control over the fish, and that is with a med.heavy. It did work a little better using it on catfish, but not by much.


----------



## Zum (Feb 14, 2009)

Had a Curado 200 E7 in my hands yesterday.
Almost bought it for the wife for Valentines.
Would of went nice with the 6.8' compre and 30lb power pro I bought her.


----------

